# magic mouse et le clic molette



## seigneurmax (8 Mars 2011)

bonjour

je viens d'acquérir une magic mouse ,je tourne sur snow léopard , et , étant graphiste et bossant sous maya 2010 , je me demandais comment effectuer un clic molette (celui ci étant essentiel pour naviguer dans le viewport 3D du logiciel)

merci!


----------



## choumou (8 Mars 2011)

Passe par un logiciel tiers genre Magicprefs ou BetterTouchTool, tu pourra alors configurer comme tu veux t'a souris.


----------



## seigneurmax (8 Mars 2011)

merci bien! ça fonctionne


----------

